# Egr



## nebojsa (Jan 3, 2011)

One of the problems that comes with a diesel is a clogged EGR. At least that was a problem that i had when i had my 1998 VW TDI and i think that is a common problem.

Some people removed the EGR ,some had it cleaned i did at 90.000 km then used the VAG-COM to reprogram the the engine parameters so that it would take forever to clogh.

I never had a issue with the EGR after that.To the Chevy cruze diesel owners around the world do you have issues with the EGR ?

Thanks.


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

I think these cars are too new to have any egr problems yet. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

A true Chip Tune will Dial back the EGR as well as addressing other issues also doing a CCV Mod will address that problem as well. I had a TDI as well and very well versed with this issues . I wish we can get some sort of Vag-Com for this car so we could make changes like on a VW TDI.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

45K miles on mine - no issues to report.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

diesel said:


> 45K miles on mine - no issues to report.


Far too soon to have any, plus your type of long haul driving is optimal to prevent problems in the longer term with no modifications. You're not producing much soot running highway and a engine at full temperature. Guys like me running around town are who are at the most risk for an EGR system full of oil and soot!  I'm curious how many miles you put on your DPF before any issues. A tdiclub member put 267k on their original DPF in a CR before replacement. They drove almost all highway obviously to put that many miles on in only a few years. Off the top of my head I want to say it cost them $2200 at the dealer to have a new one put on. That's reasonable to me if it lasts that long! 

The CCV mod ought to be pretty simple just like on a VW, we'd just have to make sure we route it in a way that it won't freeze up in the winter.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

I am sure I would be one of the first to have problems. I drive 80% city so we will see.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Well, it's not the same diesel here, mines at 73000 km (say 45000 US miles) of mostly city driving, with no sign of EGR problems.


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

I could be wrong but I don't believe the CDT uses an EGR valve, that is the other smog system. That is why you don't have to run DEF in your VW's. My buddy just bought a new motorhome with Max Force diesel engine that runs an EGR system so no DEF needed on that rig either.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

warloc said:


> I could be wrong but I don't believe the CDT uses an EGR valve, that is the other smog system. That is why you don't have to run DEF in your VW's. My buddy just bought a new motorhome with Max Force diesel engine that runs an EGR system so no DEF needed on that rig either.


The CTD does use an EGR, although I've read that in theory the SCR (DEF) system allows for less use of the EGR. In theory, this should mean it will go longer before having any issues.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> Far too soon to have any, plus your type of long haul driving is optimal to prevent problems in the longer term with no modifications. You're not producing much soot running highway and a engine at full temperature. Guys like me running around town are who are at the most risk for an EGR system full of oil and soot!  I'm curious how many miles you put on your DPF before any issues. A tdiclub member put 267k on their original DPF in a CR before replacement. They drove almost all highway obviously to put that many miles on in only a few years. Off the top of my head I want to say it cost them $2200 at the dealer to have a new one put on. That's reasonable to me if it lasts that long!
> 
> The CCV mod ought to be pretty simple just like on a VW, we'd just have to make sure we route it in a way that it won't freeze up in the winter.


I do a lot of city driving in between the long hauls, and I tend to use the manual mode and higher RPMS a good bit in the city. That has more than once triggered a regen. I am definitely curious as to how far I can go before there are any issues. (I am also curious what the first issue will be iwth my car, as eventually *something* will go awry.)


----------



## RascalMafia (Jan 27, 2014)

There will be a delete available soon for the EGR from Fleece.


----------

